# Giving my sulcata a bath...



## William Crews (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,
This may be waste of space on the forum but I got a real kick out of it and decided to share. I have a baby Sulcata that I bought about three months ago. I let him soak in the morning almost every day for about 10 or 15 minutes but he still seems to get dirty. So I decided to give him a bath in my bathroom sink. I got some nice warm water, no soap just water, and a soft face cloth and started gently scrubbing his shell and his belly. Sorry for not using the proper names but he is my buddy not a science project. Anyway, of course he pooped in the warm water like he always does so I let the nasty water out and started running some more warm water. I picked him up and ran the warm water on his backside to wash off the remaining poop. He loved it, I figured it might freak him out a bit but that was not the case. I put him down in the sink and he practically ran to get under the running water and stuck his head way out and really seemed to enjoy himself. I suppose I'll have to take him to the local Tortoise wash every week now. Just thought I would share this with you all, it made me smile.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

It's not a waste of space at all! Sounds very cute actually! Keep it up and some day, he may expect you to put in a shower in his adult outside home... with running hot water too!  Then he can sower, whenever he wants not just when it rains or your out there holding a sprinkler for him.


----------



## wildponey21 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it was just great i'm going to be getting a sulcata or two very soon. I like when people on this form use english not everything has be like a text book. So any way i have qustion to put out there a sulcata is 10 months old are they past the hatcling danger zone


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

wildponey21 said:


> I think it was just great i'm going to be getting a sulcata or two very soon. I like when people on this form use english not everything has be like a text book. So any way i have qustion to put out there a sulcata is 10 months old are they past the hatcling danger zone


Yes, the critical time should be past. By now he should be eating well, have some growth, and his shell should be firm. However, these are all "should be". If he has not been taken proper care of, he may still be battling the same issues as a hatchling, only he has depleted by now some of the hatchling's natural reserves. That could mean, he is in more immediate danger of death, then a hatchling.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, but what is the scientific reason for him to get under the running water?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 2, 2011)

Awwww that is a very cute story! We love stories like that!! Your tortie is a cutie! Keep the pictures coming, we love them.


----------



## wildponey21 (Nov 2, 2011)

no they are both evey health and eatting very well


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice story..


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 2, 2011)

Aw, too cute. I use a toothbrush when I wash Bowser, lol


----------



## DeanS (Nov 2, 2011)

He looks GREAT, too!


----------

